# [OT] brak mi słów

## Poe

http://nt.interia.pl/news?inf=552143

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

> http://nt.interia.pl/news?inf=552143

 

Heh piękna robota adminów    :Laughing: 

----------

## _troll_

a moze wyslac oferte przetargowa na postawienie tam gentoo 'jak trzeba'??  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> a moze wyslac oferte przetargowa na postawienie tam gentoo 'jak trzeba'?? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

chyba by Cie musieli zatrudnic na cały etat by im to obsłuzyc jeszcze  :Very Happy: 

btw. ciekawe na jakiej dystrybucji postawili te serwerki (MDK 10.0  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  )

----------

## nelchael

Ktos spartaczyl tak latwa robote... ech...   :Confused: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   a moze wyslac oferte przetargowa na postawienie tam gentoo 'jak trzeba'?? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek 
> ...

 

Z tego co słyszałem to Suse któraś z nowszych wesji   :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

Hm, to chyba potwierdza, że w Niemczech jest dużo wolnych miejsc pracy dla DOBRYCH informatyków (z Polski ;> )

----------

## szaman

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ktos spartaczyl tak latwa robote... ech...
> 
> 

 

co przez to rozumiesz? dlaczego łatwą?

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, to chyba potwierdza, że w Niemczech jest dużo wolnych miejsc pracy dla DOBRYCH informatyków (z Polski ;> )
> 
> 

 

ZTCW to prawda. Nawet niekoniecznie DOBRYCH :/

----------

## nelchael

 *szaman wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Ktos spartaczyl tak latwa robote... ech...
> 
>  co przez to rozumiesz? dlaczego łatwą?

 

Instalujesz raz, robisz obraz dysku i ... pozniej tylko ustawienia interfejsow sieciowych na kazdym kompie.

----------

## szaman

z artykułu nie wynika, że to końcówki wysiadły.

właściwie można się nawet domyślić, że poszło o serwery.

btw, myślisz, że desktopów nie instalowali w ten sposób?

----------

## nelchael

 *szaman wrote:*   

> btw, myślisz, że desktopów nie instalowali w ten sposób?

 

Hehehe... tego to ja nie wiem.

Bardzo mozliwe, ze poszlo o serwery, ale... ilez ich tam bylo? 1000?  :Wink: 

----------

## szaman

 *http://nt.interia.pl/news?inf=552143 wrote:*   

> Wiosną 2002 roku Konwent Seniorów Bundestagu postanowił, że w ok. 150 serwerach system operacyjny firmy Microsoft zostanie zastąpiony bezpłatnym Linuksem.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Poe

bleee. nie chcą opublikowac mojego posta.. 

gosc napisał takie cos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> •  	i dobrze im tak
> 
> :/  /dzisiaj 14:06/  po kiego sie ladowali w to badziewie! tego systemu uzywa promil uzytkownikow i nikt pisze na to wirusy. przecietny linuxowiec jest o cala epoke przed przecietnym windziarzem jesli chodzi o sprawy bezpieczenstwa i stad pewno mity o wiekszej odpornosci i tego typu glodne kawalki. wind uzywaja kretyni, ktorzy wszystko co im wskoczy do outlooka otwieraja i odpalaja, a pozniej pismaki krzycza, ze system do d* - jak uzytkownik jest glupi to zaden system mu nie pomoze!
> ...

 

a ja u chcialem akie cos napisac "gdybys to powiedział przy mnie, dostałbys oficjalnie w pysk" + ogolnie rozwinąłęm temat... nestety, nie opublikowali posta ;( a zapowiadało sie tak ciekawie

----------

## Strus

 *szaman wrote:*   

> btw, myślisz, że desktopów nie instalowali w ten sposób?

 

To zależy czy im płacili na godzine czy akord   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a ja u chcialem akie cos napisac "gdybys to powiedział przy mnie, dostałbys oficjalnie w pysk" + ogolnie rozwinąłęm temat... nestety, nie opublikowali posta ;( a zapowiadało sie tak ciekawie

 

Dziwisz się? Trzeba być kultulalnym   :Wink: 

----------

## sir_skiner

 *Poe wrote:*   

> bleee. nie chcą opublikowac mojego posta.. 
> 
> a ja u chcialem akie cos napisac "gdybys to powiedział przy mnie, dostałbys oficjalnie w pysk" + ogolnie rozwinąłęm temat... nestety, nie opublikowali posta ;( a zapowiadało sie tak ciekawie

 

ja juz dawno olewam takich kretynow.... szkoda zycia.

----------

